# Falling Off --Big Time



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

So phantom and I havent jumped in a while and he was also in his playful mood so we really were just kinda playing around. He took off and swerved slightly at the jump which knocked me off balance and i ended up putting my weight on his neck...he freaked and stopped quick and i basically flipped off him lol. It was not his fault at all totally all mine :wink:
(p.s. i know i wasnt posting properly still working on that with my english friend actually just started working on it like 2 weeks ago lol and im aware the salute wasn't right like i said i was just having fun lol.:wink

Hope it gives you some laughs on this rainy day (well its raining where i am)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope you are okay!
Phantom, this video actually scared me a little. There is a reason you fell off, and it's much bigger than him humping up and deeking to the outside. I won't say more as this is in the video section, but you're welcome to ask me to explain.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Atleast you admit it was your fault  falling off always sucks but it keeps your heart in tip top shape xD


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha your telling me i very rarely fall of when Im riding western i guess english just isnt my thing lol im gonna be taking some lessons from a friend though so hopefully i get better.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I will do my best to bite my tongue and only say that I sincerely think you need to stop jumping immediately, however small they may be.

I hope you are ok, I didn't find the video overly funny, just a little alarming. Thank you for wearing a helmet and your boy is as cute as ever. I'm not trying to be a fuddy duddy, it just would have been a lot different if he had thrown you into a fence instead of a neat somersault over his shoulder. :-(


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I actually did laugh, though not at you falling off. It just reminded me of a video my husband took this one time...someday I'm going to send it into AFV.

Anyway, glad you weren't hurt. Glad to see you wearing a helmet (how about adding a vest?). And glad it hasn't scared you.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Macabre- i find nothing u said "fuddy duddy" i know i am VERY inexperienced in jumping (this vid shows it) Thats why this season I am going to start english lessons...i never realized how different english and western riding were but now i know they are VERY different lol. I will be starting lessons in the next two weeks to hopefully improve...dont worry im not going to be entering in any competitions its just for fun.....but i promise if i dont get the hang of it i will sell my jumping saddle lol(at least thats my plan now) i really want to get into reining but i cant do that right now as i cant get a trainer i am grateful that my friend(whose been jumping for ten yrs) is giving me free lessons with jumping...she is going to start me out on lunge line with flat work.
Mercedes - I always wear a helmet SAFETY FIRST....a woman at my shows was riding a WILD appy and it ran straight at the metal gate of the shoot then stopped dead and she flew over and slammed head first on the top of the gate. Her helmet split in half but she was fine...I don't think she should have ridden that horse afterwards it seemed too dangerous but she did it anyway. I wore a helmet before that but that was an eye openner to a lot of people who didn't and I have invested in a vest thanks!! haha

Sorry if this video scared anyone but normally after i fall off(and im ok) i think it is funny because i know it was me who did something completely stupid to make it happen.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

No no no, don't ever give up, I'd just thoroughly enjoy seeing you with a few lessons under your belt! It's good you can take a wipe out like that and laugh about it, I know I was the same at your age :lol: I think I'm just getting more easily scared in my old age - I'm actually saving to buy a HELMET. Freaky!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha thats the first thing i did when i started riding was buy a helmet. I laugh at myself i guess to shake off the embarassment lol. Plus as i said before its normally because i did something stupid and preventable. I am very cautious these are big animals i mean phantom (not that he would) could totally kill me if he wanted to they all could so you have to be cautious around them.(except my grandfather seems to think phantom and every other horse out there is going to kill me lol but he's a worry wart only because he saw my first horse slam me into a fence and rip the skin off my palms by pulling the leadline through them after dragging me around(yeah he got sold because he definately didnt like me lol) I don't like it when the girls at my shows put three people on a horse bareback(none with helmets on cause "theyre too cool for helmets") and gallop around like nothing is going to happen...that is SO unbelieveably dangerous. 
I wont give up and i am definately going to go through lessons and see where that takes me. Thanks for your concern though my parents know NOTHING about horses and never really pay attention to what goes on with me and Phantom--just not interested.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Bah, I know how it feels girl. I was in the same boat growing up. I was lucky my grandpa had horses, and he always made sure I owned one, but my parents couldn't care less. My grandpa finally bought me a helmet when I was 15 because I begged for one! It got broken, and I've been virtually helmetless since because once you get used to riding without, it's so hard to get used to riding with it!

Keep up the hard work, I know it's tough when you don't have anybody, but if I made it without killing myself, you can to!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, *I* thought it was funny. 

Ya, ok, you know you don't have a good seat and have lots to learn; so what -- we all started somewhere. When I was your age I did lots of crazy stuff -- this is minor. I know everyone is just looking out for your safety. It's great that you are thinking about it too. Luckily no one got hurt; you have brushed yourself off and are going forward. I still think it was funny -- almost a perfect somersault!

I don't know why this scared people. Maybe because you are jumping before you are ready? Possibly; it is definitely a dangerous sport.

Good luck with your lessons!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, I have to point ONE thing out... Watching the video, the VERY first thing I noticed was that he is pulling his tail to the left. It might be worth it to get a chiropractor out to check him out or even have your vet do it when they are out next.

Hope you were okay and didnt hurt yourself. I am so glad that you are going to be getting into some lessons, I need to myself.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Macabre--I absolutely love my helmet lol its saved my butt a few times. I fell off phantom near the gate and my head landed on a pretty nice sized rock and i heard my helmet crack so naturally i got a new one lol. Your so lucky to have had a grandfather who supported. My dad seems to think he understands because when he was younger he and my uncle would rent a horse for a few weeks but he still acts like he's uninterested. I could come in talking about how Phantom and I took first place and they dont pay attention or say good job..my mom one day actually said "cassie i find horses boring and i dont like them too much so stop trying to tell me your dumb pony stories" .....lets just say i gave up inviting them to watch me ride in shows anymore haha.

Northernmama- i definately know jumping is a dangerous sport lol my friend's horse tripped over a 4.5 foot jump(not really tripped but you get what i mean) and landed on her she broke her pelvis in 3 places. The horse was fine and it wasn't his fault so obviously after she healed she started riding him again. I dont think i'll ever jump that high but i would like to , one day, get up to 3 ft hopefully lessons will help : )

eventer--OMG SOMEONE ELSE NOTICED everyone i ask about it says "i dont see it" or "you're crazy" i defiantely see it ALL the time I have begged to have chiropractor come out because their tail is most definately part of their spine so hello big heads up lol but everyone says they see nothing with his tail......i dont think he's always done it but i would love to get it check maybe its why he is so hard to go on his right lead he almost refuses the right lead all the time and its a hassel to get him to take it.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

also eventer i just watched a vid from late 2007 and his tail was doing the same thing.....is it possible this is just the way he carries his tail??


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> also eventer i just watched a vid from late 2007 and his tail was doing the same thing.....is it possible this is just the way he carries his tail??


Tails are meant to be carried straight out behind a horse, unless of course there's a mare in heat somewhere near him. My TB gelding did the same thing for a few days when the first spring heat came. But its not normal.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks I'm gonna be a little more persistent in getting a chriopractor out then...it's gonna be hard seeing as nobody else sees his tail off to the side except me lol


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, I always laugh at my falls..even the ones that leave me bed-ridden for weeks, I'm just sitting near-paralyzed in the middle of the arena cracking up and saying oww at the same time.

Glad you're taking up lessons =)
That sounds awful what your mom said to you! Not cool!


----------



## chrispy (Jul 2, 2009)

Laughing after a fall is good -- it means you are OK. It's the other ones that aren't. The helmet and boots are good, and I agree some lessons are a good idea.

I'm middle-aged and disabled from other sports so I had to buy a very powerful horse that learned he could shy and bolt with me. Several nasty falls and three broken ribs later (bounced off the arena rail), I finally figured out how to stay on. He pretty much has stopped the bad behavior. Knock, knock.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

justsambam08 said:


> Tails are meant to be carried straight out behind a horse, unless of course there's a mare in heat somewhere near him. My TB gelding did the same thing for a few days when the first spring heat came. But its not normal.


Sorry, I have to disagree. A lot of horses will naturally carry their tails one way or the other. Most horses will carry their tail to the inside, especially if they're bent properly (though the horse in the OP isn't) - It's fun to watch some horses serpentine as they bring their tail to the inside of the new direction.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

hmm so I'm confused is the way Phantom carries his tail okay or should I be persistent in getting it checked out I think I'll get it checked anyway just to be safe and ease my worries. 

rocky---same thing with me lol every time i fall i end up laughing.

chrispy--OUCH you bounced off an arena rail that had to hurt terribly!!! I know someone whose horse threw them into a stack of pipes(they were used for irrigation) he got a concussion(idk if i spelled that right sorry) and the horse get a few scrapes. but again OUCH the worst I had was my leg hit the fence as I went down.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Phantom, I'm going to first say - Don't take this the wrong way.

He may carry his tail like that, but it's worth it to call a chiro out because you are an unbalanced rider.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

i know and im working on it lol lunge line!!!! hahaha


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL - that was funny! Thanks for sharing  hee hee, you're adorable!

Glad that you're going to be taking lessons! We all need lessons, no one is too good for that. Even GP riders take lessons. 

Anyways, this vid wasn't meant for people to critique or point out facts or to give coaching advice, it was meant to be fun.

Hey, to make you feel better - I came off on Saturday during my lesson. I bet the majority of us on this forum have came off one way or another.

Ride on and have fun! Glad to see you being safe


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Cute horse - isn't it funny how sometimes one minute there's a horse under you and the next there isn't? Quick little ******s.

Glad to hear you're not nervous and you're going to get some lessons, keep us updated!!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, I know the fall looked like it was smooth but as you hit the ground...haha looked like it didn't feel all that good. I know one time I fell straight on my stomach/chest and it hurt so bad. And I'm sitting there saying, "Oh my gosh, I hope that didn't pump my heart and now I'm going to have an arrythmia and have a heartattack in my sleep." lol funny I know but thankfully I'm still here. And thankfully you are too, and that you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha thanks guys and yeah it is kinda funny when one second your on the horse and the next ur not but i have a slo mo kinda fall alll the time so as im falling im thinking "this sucks" "oh crap" "should I tuck and roll" "keep arms legs and head away from his feet" and soooo many other things then i hit the ground and it's like "well gotta go find my horse haha. but its kinda funny whenever i fall off(not this fall) but phantom normally looks at me and if i look back at him he's like ok ur fine then trots off....i think this one scared him a bit cause i came off pretty close to his head and i've never done that. and i will definately keep you updated on my lessons when i start them....im not gonna give up my jumping saddle too quickly(i paid $300 used for that lol but its in very very good condition.)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

kmacdougall said:


> Cute horse - isn't it funny how sometimes one minute there's a horse under you and the next there isn't? Quick little ******s.
> 
> Glad to hear you're not nervous and you're going to get some lessons, keep us updated!!


yeah thats exactly right, you never remember the falling part its just horse, then ground!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

speedy da fish said:


> yeah thats exactly right, you never remember the falling part its just horse, then ground!


 
nope lol i always remember the falling part and it happens in slo motion lol hahaha it gives me alot of time to think sometimes good sometimes bad cause then i overanticipate the fall and have to wait for the ground.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

It's good you didn't get hurt 
I took my first fall 2 weeks ago and I am still recovering(pyshically).
My friend caught it on tape if you want to see it. I injured my tail bone and hip, but no broken bones...and I know what i did wrong lol.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...=1390329683#!/video/video.php?v=1239382668648http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...=1390329683#!/video/video.php?v=1239382668648


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, I had a moment yesterday. The horse I was riding (RowdyLover's Rowdy) spooked forward, tucked his back end up under him and LEAPT forward. I was positive I was a goner!! It certainly felt like he wasn't underneath me anymore, fortunately for me though he was and despite my brain being in "uh oh here comes the ground mode" my body did all the right things and quieted him haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

tayz....i can't view the video for some reason. That stinks what exactly happened to make you fall off?

HowClever--thats awesome you stayed on i had a few of those moments too especially when i first got Phantom. He was so spooky(because he was abused) and would spook at anything and everything(thank god we got passed that) but there was one time at one of our night shows where the arena lights got too hot and shut off really quick. Phantom literally jumped 3 ft in the air and did a 180 turn i can't believe i didnt fall off i lost my balance and ended up a tad sideways with no left stirrup but other than that i was good haha.


----------

